
Remote Procedure Calls in TypeScript Made Simple - akramhussein
https://aiden.github.io/rpc_ts/
======
cam_pj
Thanks for finding / posting. We've been using this framework in production at
Aiden.ai for 6 months now. It's been a big productivity boost. Being able to
strongly type your APIs is great ;). Really excited to open source this. Hope
it can help others too!

